# dog ate possibly spoiled cooked fish



## JoeynZoey

Alright I am the individual who does become paranoid with these sort of things when it comes to my dog. I took zoey out this morning as usual to use the potty, and I noticed on one end of my kitchen counter, the few pieces which was ruffly 4 pieces of small salted cooked fish were still sitting there covered on a plate. So I threw them in a bag and was going to throw them out to our garbage bin which is usually in our backyard, but I had forgotten it was garbage pick up yesterday and my father forgot to put the bin back. So I set it onto the bin where we store our empty bottles and cans in the meantime which is right next to the sliding door. I made my coffee and was pouring my cereal, along with making my toast and I always check back to see if zoey finished her business a few minutes after I first take her out. Well, that's when I noticed I didn't see her waiting by the sliding door and as soon as I had slid the sliding door open, to my left on the side not visible from the door, there she was finishing up the spoiled fish licking her lips and immediately leaped away from the tore up bag when she heard and spotted me. I was shocked and angry she never in her life has even come close to digging through the garbage bins etc. 

So apart from being upset with her I am much more terrified that she could become ill from this. She is a raw fed dog for approximately 2 1/2 years now. My main concern is regarding the fact that the fish more than likely was spoiled, they were sitting on the counter covered for about 2 days now. They were salted hering Filipino small dried fish that we did cook with olive oil I believe. Could anyone please provide me with any information or advice as to any signs that could arise if she does indeed become affected by this? I would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## Tobi

Dogs eat far worse in a feral condition or a homeless condition... i've seen it, and they are quite fine, I give mine what would be considered spoiled raw meats pretty often if i forget them in the back of the fridge. Their stomachs are more than capable of handling all the bacteria that is found in spoiled meats and such, cooked or raw. She may get some gas though 

If there is a problem i would watch for change of behavior such as loss of apetite/drinking less, lethargy, vomiting and runny stools over the course of 2-3 days. But my bets are she is just fine and happy she scored free meat :lol:


----------



## JoeynZoey

Thank you Tobi for the insight  haha yeah she certainly went rebel this morning and despite my upset "No! bad girl" shouting, she's not ashamed or guilty underneath that bloody dog :heh: 
That is true about their digestion when it comes to bacteria and meat. I myself have fed her meats or poultry that may not have been exceptionally fresh, but as I stated I just naturally turn paranoid when these sort of things happen :tongue: plus, she's never consumed anything outside of her meals I don't even give her treats. 

Until a certain amount of time passes, than I can surely give myself the all clear of being helplessly paranoid :lol:


----------



## DaneMama

Oh she will be fine...don't stress it!


----------



## JoeynZoey

thank you as well for reassuring me danemama


----------



## RawFedDogs

She will be ok. I very strongly doubt you will see any effects from this. Don't fuss at her. She found food and she ate it. Thats what dogs do. She did nothing wrong. :smile:


----------

